

The largest integer Chrome doesn't use scientific notation to display is ... - ColinWright

999999999999999934463
======
sageikosa
It's not even treating that as an integer. If you enter 999999999999999934463,
it spits back 999999999999999900000. Above 999999999999999934463 it apparently
rounds up, and goes into scientific notation mode.

------
mooism2
10^21 - 2^16 - 1.

This is in what context? Javascript?

~~~
ColinWright
In the javascript console. Enter that number, it gets repeated back to you.
Enter a number 1 bigger and it comes back with 1e21.

 _Note: In the interests of full disclosure, I'm passing this on - I have no
way from here of doing the experiment for myself._

